# Clock Stopping When Fully Wound



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have this French timepiece mantel clock with a typical 8-day insertion movement (cylinder). When I wind it fully (Sunday morning duty) it ticks for a few seconds in the upright position and then stops. Same story when given a gentle rock. After 5 minutes or so of running dial up it is perfectly happy to be set upright and then runs beautifully for a week.

My thought is that oil on the mainspring might cause it to stick when fully wound, but a few minutes' running is sufficient to free it. Would any of you clock experts care to volunteer an opinion?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You could try winding it not quite to the limit, just to see if it is the coils of the spring sticking together....


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

If the mainspring was sticky wouldnt the clock fail to run for more than a few seconds in any position?

My thoughts are that it may be an issue with the balance/escape wheel, needs cleaning and lubing maybe, but then I always found cylinder escapements a bit unpredictable ;-)


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Take it into your local shop & get an estimate.

Its should'nt be much , looks as clean as a whistle.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Think Rodger has the answer, don't try to be Samson and get the last click out of the mainspring, this puts undue stress on the mainspring itself and eventually it will crack and cause a tear in the eye of the spring, soon as you feel it go tight then stop, that is why so many carriage clocks have damaged barrels...............


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd agree with Harry (he obviously asked ORAC {obscure TV SciFi reference}), but also when was it last serviced, cleaned and re-lubed? That could have a "bearing" on the problem. My experience is that clocks have even less chance of ever having been serviced than old TIMEX watches - - it's just a thing no one ever arranges to have or has done! :yes:


----------

